# Gentoo JMicron

## Noss

Hola!

La placa base que tengo usa el chipset JMicron, y ese chipset me dice que el lector dvd está en HDD, lo que pasa que el kernel del cd de instalación de la gentoo no es capaz de montar el dvd. Osea carga el kernel pero luego no es capaz de montar nada... Teneis alguna idea de qué puede ser y cómo se puede solucionar?. Mi placa base es una asus p5b por si sirve de algo

saludos y gracias

----------

## Noss

Señores creo que para el JMicron hay que tener el kernel 2.6.18-rc4, alguno me sabría decir como que opción aparece para dar soporte al jmicron en ese kernel ?

un saludo!

Si alguno sabe de un cdlive de cualquier distro que tenga el kernel 2.6-18rc4 que me lo diga por favor

----------

## gekito

Hola:

Te cuento mi caso, a ver si te vale. Tengo una placa Gigabyte DS3, y me trae el mismo chip para los ide, ya que el ide lo provee gigabyte con chip propio, no intel en su chipset. Navegando por ahi me encontré un par de soluciones, las cuales me valieron las 2  :Smile: 

- Live cd con 2.6.18-rc4 como tú bien dices... mirate ark linux.

- Si metes la opcion "all-generic-ide" mismamente en el live cd de gentoo, te tirará igualmente (boot: gentoo all-generic-ide).

Metiendo esa segunda opción en el kernel, ahora mismo tengo este, y reconociendo todo perfectamente (bueno, queda la tarjeta de sonido, pero toi algo vaguete   :Embarassed:  )

Linux kalisto 2.6.17-gentoo-r5 #2 SMP Sun Aug 13 22:11:55 CEST 2006 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6600  @ 2.40GHz GNU/Linux

La distribución de los hd y tal, sí que me pareció bastante rara, quedándome así:

DVD-R (conectada a IDE placa base) hdi

HD 30GB, 160GB y 200GB (conectados a una controladora pci-ide) hdn, hdo, hdp

Espero que te sirva por lo menos para saber por dónde tirar  :Wink: 

Saludetes.

----------

## Noss

 *gekito wrote:*   

> Hola:
> 
> Te cuento mi caso, a ver si te vale. Tengo una placa Gigabyte DS3, y me trae el mismo chip para los ide, ya que el ide lo provee gigabyte con chip propio, no intel en su chipset. Navegando por ahi me encontré un par de soluciones, las cuales me valieron las 2 
> 
> - Live cd con 2.6.18-rc4 como tú bien dices... mirate ark linux.
> ...

 

Buscando en foros encontré lo del all-generic-ide para instalar, y sí ya tengo instalada la gentoo, elproblema es que ahora no me reconoce el dvd, como si hubiera desaparecido y los discos tengo que ponerlos en la bios como AHCI....

Un saludo!

----------

## ekz

Hola!

Me topé con estos hilos, si no los habías visto pueden serte de ayuda

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3552269.html#3552269

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3548439.html#3548439

----------

